# Computer stores with trade in?



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I am not sure I trust any of the sellers in SimLim.

Any good places were I trade in a laptop? I have a 11" macbook 8GB/256GB that is very lightly used (bought in February). 

I bought it to replace my aging Dell Netbook that has been running Linux for years. Getting a mac to run Linux is naively is too much bother. Linux runs in the VM just fine for now, but a Dell ultralight would be better in the long run.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Just sell it on Gumtree, Craigslist, eBay, the Straits Times classifieds, or similar.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Mmmm Gumtree.... Lots of cool cameras for sale!


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

try sell on Carousell


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuxpro said:


> Mmmm Gumtree.... Lots of cool cameras for sale!


Every IT show has trade in - or plan B, go to Sim Lim !!! third floor onwards computers shops do trade in - buy backs


----------

